# Nash or Finley?



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Who would you rather see get a ring? 

Me: Finley, I guess. 

It wasn't his fault we maxed him out, and falling in love with the 3 as you age isn't a crime. Nothing against Steve, but why do you have to be MVP immediately after leaving?

Bad taste. :sour:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know. I have pondered about it 10 minutes now and I'm still undecided.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't know. I have pondered about it 10 minutes now and I'm still undecided.


I've decided that it will sting a little, either way (if it happens).

No disrespect to Pistons, Jazz, Cavs and Nets fans. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nash before Finley.

Finley can burn in hell.....

:biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll go with Finley. Completely unbiased opinion of course.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> I'll go with Finley. Completely unbiased opinion of course.


Anybody picking Finley can burn in hell too. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'd rather see Fin get it because he's not a MVP as Nashty is and it would make the Mavs and Cubes look bad if Nash wins before Dirk because then we'll get the, "Oh Nash just carried his team to the Championship blah blah blah" deal and we wouldnt get that with Fin.

Plus, I love fin.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Anybody picking Finley can burn in hell too. :biggrin:


I pick Finley.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

All of you people can burn in hell too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll boo finley any time I get an opportunity to.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I'll boo finley any time I get an opportunity to.


Why?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Why?


He loves Cubes TOOO much =]


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I pick Utah....... even though thats not looking too good right now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If Finley gets a ring, he certainly won't be the central reason for it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I vote Nash. Completely un-biased opinion though.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How about neither. 

Let Lebron win one.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash is going to get a ring this year, you watch!



EDIT: Ok, so I'm still in denial that the Suns are not in the playoffs anymore.
Sue me!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You have come to the right place then.............


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> How about neither.
> 
> Let Lebron win one.


Amen!

I think AK47 is more deserving than Finley.

finley = :fire:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Looks like Cuban wants Finley back...


> *Cuban gives Finley invite to return, but why would he?*
> 
> After all that's transpired -- the Mavs releasing him after nine seasons to avoid paying a massive, self-induced salary-cap penalty, to Jason Terry's infamous punch to Finley's groin and owner Mark Cuban's reactionary endorsement to boo Finley -- Cuban said he'd like Finley to consider a fresh start up north.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Looks like Cuban wants Finley back...


You can keep him.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You can keep him.
> 
> :cheers:


Unless the Mavs are looking at him as that bigger SG, but I'm wanting an Iguodala type - 6'6" and athletic. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ooooooh....

The NEW AI. Now you're talking.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ooooooh....
> 
> The NEW AI. Now you're talking.


Where do we sign? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Where do we sign? :biggrin:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

What's with the Finley hate, Edward? Finley did nothing wrong for this Franchise and provided years of valuable production. In the end, he had no involvement in getting bumped by his own team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Block said:


> What's with the Finley hate, Edward? Finley did nothing wrong for this Franchise and provided years of valuable production. In the end, he had no involvement in getting bumped by his own team.


I respect a player chasing a ring, but I don't have respect for a player when he whines about not getting love from his ex-fans.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I know this is late but as a Laker fan I would like to say *PLEASE DO NOT BAIT*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> How about neither.
> 
> Let Lebron win one.


I know who you are rooting for in the Finals. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd be surprised if they win 1 game, but hell yeah, I'm pulling for them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I respect a player chasing a ring, but I don't have respect for a player when he whines about not getting love from his ex-fans.


I just don't get that. Whenever a team plays a team with a former spurs on it, they give him a standing ovation. Infact, SA loved Malik Rose so much that they cheered everytime he made a free throw! I guess that's why I don't understand all the hate for a guy who did so much for a team. Really, I think his whining is less about not getting any love and more about getting all that hate. Finley certainly didn't deserve that.

As for the question, I'd obviously vote Finley; but if the choice was between Nash and Dirk, I'd pick Dirk. I don't like the Mavs, but Dirk is still one of my favorite players. I lost all respect for Nash.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Finley certainly didn't deserve that.


I think it's a symptom of a long term relationship; often the parting blows aren't reflective of the true nature of things. 

Finley was a heck of a player with the Mavs, and his ordination by MJ as a protégé of his made our eyes sparkle. He was the "Flying Tiger", he played with fire and passion during a time when this franchise was starving to regain status. When Nash and Dirk came, Finley was gracious to let them grow into the "Big 3" (a term loosely related to Aikman, Emmitt, and Irwin)...

...but the problem with that was none of them was willing to lead. Nash is much more of a leader now with Phoenix, and the power vacuum left behind is Dirk L-O-S-T. We needed Finley to be the leader - maybe he wasn't the best player, wasn't the youngest anymore - but the fire was desperately needed. 

And guess what? 

"Max" (maximum $$) quit taking it to the hole; quit getting in people's faces, and settled into the 6-8th man's role - without relinquishing his starting job.

Granted, I wouldn't say "no" to that contract either, but he got his money without a fair day's work...and in the real world we call that stealing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good job by Finley in the first game, he makes the first basket of the Finals and disappaers then.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Finley has less time. And if Nash gets a ring, that means it's not this year, further delaying our own damn title.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Good job by Finley in the first game, he makes the first basket of the Finals and disappaers then.


Would it be more acceptable if he played a major role in winning the championship, or got it riding coattails? 9 ppg on 41% shooting isn't exactly leading the troops...:whistling:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

LOL @ Finley hate absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> LOL @ Finley hate absolutely unbelievable.


Not so much.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> LOL @ Finley hate absolutely unbelievable.


*Boooooooooooo!*

I boo Finley lovers too. :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I boo people on the sidewalk...... kinda freaks them out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't hate Finley ... but I don't like him either.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't hate Finley, I just boo the crap out of the guy....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"Hate" is such a strong word...:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> "Hate" is such a strong word...:biggrin:


:curse:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Why would you guys not choose Finley? ur still paying him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> Why would you guys not choose Finley? ur still paying him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> Why would you guys not choose Finley? ur still paying him.


lol...


----------

